# I need opinions fast



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

Okay. Long story short. I have been nagging my friend to get his other female cat spayed for months since she was put outside. She came today, never mind the other issues. My main issue is this ethical.

He claims she hasnt been in heat for months. No way she could be pregnant. Yet shes leaking milk from her nipples. Her belly is kind of round and the hair is missing near the nipples. I fear shes pregnant for recently gave birth. I am getting her spayed monday but if shes pregnant is aborting them the right thing? If she gives birth outside (as shes an out door cat) she will go into heat right away and keep getting pregnant. After what happened to my precious Chloe I dont think I want to see this cat give birth. 

What should I do? I am brain blocked. I do not know whats right. I am pretty sure shes pregnant but not sure how far along she would be. Sigh please tell me what I should do. Also she was vaccinated twice in the last month and examined by a vet I have NO idea how the vet missed this..


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

You're taking your friend's cat to the vet to be spayed..... Can your friend go with you on Monday? that would be best, so he would be part of the discussion whether she is or is not pregnant, and make plans to get her spayed. Palpitation and/or ultrasound should show whether she has kittens and how many or she's recently given birth. Your friend was very irresponsible in letting her be an outdoor cat. How could she not get pregnant? Duh! If your friend can't go with you (since it is _his_ cat) should give written consent for the vet to have the litter aborted or not....after all it is his cat. It will be up to him whether he will be responsible for a litter if she is pregnant and doesn't want the kittens aborted. Discuss this with your friend and make plans for this cat.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

I think you know the answer. Pretend this is Chloe and you knew what would happen to her in the birthing process and you turned back time.


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

omg this guy will not pay for an ultra sound. The ONLY reason this cat is getting spayed is because I wont stop ****. He cant come because he works and never wanted her spayed to begin with. He is aware of everything etc. What will happen if I dont get her fixed is he will put her back outside to birth and she will keep getting pregnant etc. 

The only reason she was vaccinated was so she could get fixed.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Sinatra-Butters said:


> I think you know the answer. Pretend this is Chloe and you knew what would happen to her in the birthing process and you turned back time.



This. If she births out there and she survives, now we're looking at MORE cats he's not going to have fixed/take care of properly.


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

Heres a couple pics. Am I correct to believe shes pregnant?


----------



## madamefifi (Apr 30, 2011)

If I were you I would get her fixed even if it means aborting the kittens. In fact I fail to see what difference it makes if she's pregnant or not; the world does not need more unwanted cats, and your friend has certainly demonstrated very effectively that he is unable/unwilling to care for one cat properly, much less a litter of kittens.


----------



## def kitty (Mar 1, 2011)

madamefifi said:


> the world does not need more unwanted cats


This is very true. Sad as it makes me, abortion_ is_ the ethical thing to do in this situation. If he was the kind of loving and responsible owner who would keep all the kittens, have them spayed (!) and not make them strays or give them away thus taking away homes from kittens that are being put down in shelters every day, I would recommend that you don't have her spayed now but after birth, especially because she seems to be nearing birth (milk doesn't start leaking until the very end of pregnancy.)

However, something to discuss with the vet is what's safer for her now, because abortion may be more dangerous than birth at this point.


----------



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

Why does your friend even own a cat? If he can't be bothered to take care of this and be responsible, he shouldn't have ANY pets. Ever.

I don't understand the mentality of people like this. Completely ignorant.


----------



## CatsPride (May 29, 2011)

I agree. I think you should abort if possible and then offer to buy the cat from him. If its not possible then buy the pregnant cat from him and do what is needed to ensure the litter is taken care of.


Every spring is the same story, a litters future full of gory.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Yes, she looks pregnant. I still think you should try and get this guy involved. If he doesn't show _any interest_ at all what happens with this cat, then go ahead tell him _you _care about the cat and you're taking over responsibility for it, and do what you want.


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

Financially I have my own pets to worry about. Chloe started leaking milk about 4-5 weeks into her pregnancy. These are the options and what he will agree on.

1. take her home, put her back in the barn to birth her kittens. Kittens will be dropped at some random pet store. But keeping in mine she will just be pregnant again.

2. Abort them no matter the age now and get it over with.

He didnt want her spayed in the first place if I keep asking him to get involved he will change his mind about spaying her.


----------



## CatsPride (May 29, 2011)

I would pick 2. At least if worse should happen she be in the rainbow bridge with her baby's.


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

Well I hope that doesnt happen I have already killed one cat I cant live with the guilt of killing another. I would feel terrible because I made him spay this cat...


----------



## CatsPride (May 29, 2011)

I hope not either. I hope she can go on to a better home where she wont live like a feral. But its very important no more unwanted kittens/litters are born... the mother cat doesn't seem to have a very good life/good home anyway.


Good on you for making sure that this is controlled.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

squeekers said:


> Well I hope that doesnt happen I have already killed one cat I cant live with the guilt of killing another. I would feel terrible because I made him spay this cat...


Honey, you DIDN'T kill Chloe. What happened with her was a rare occurrence. And IF something were to happen to your friend's cat, it wouldn't be your fault, either. Considering your friend's attitude, I don't think he'd be to upset if anything happened to her.


----------



## CatsPride (May 29, 2011)

This is very sad.... but common. I would spay/abort her and hope for the best. Have you thought about maybe paying him money to get the cat into a rescue. All kinds of things can happen to barn cats.


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

He isnt willing to give the cat up because he doesnt see whats wrong with the situation. Im lucky to be getting the cat spayed to begin with.

Chloe was my fault, had she of been spayed rather then wait she would still be here. 

I will get her spayed and hope for the best. Living a life outside is better then living a life outside constantly being pregnant etc


----------



## CatsPride (May 29, 2011)

good idea. at least he's willing to listion to you. My advise is to stay on his good side with this cat.


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

Also she eats really fast. She eats so fast she chokes. She is super skinny. I think shes under weight I can really feel her spine. You see this rail then big belly full of milk. Should I let her eat as she pleases? He has been free feeding her but I think the other cat has been keeping her away from the food. I dont see why shes so skinny. All the cats get wormed every three months. 

I am worried that I am exposing mine to something. If i knew she had the runs before I got her I would of said no. I dont know why she has the runs. Perhaps the stress of coming here? Shes had the runs in the crate every time shes in the car. Sigh what did I get myself into.


----------



## CatsPride (May 29, 2011)

You are doing the right thing by getting her spayed. I would know that whatever happens in my heart this is better then some litter fending for themselves in the wild or being declawed, being put down and rendered as pet food, used as bait for pit bulls, used as snake food, or being fed garbage food that slowly kills um.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

squeekers said:


> Well I hope that doesnt happen I have already killed one cat I cant live with the guilt of killing another. I would feel terrible because I made him spay this cat...


_You_ did not kill your cat. (repeat 3 times) As I recall your cat developed a rare birthing problem that unfortunately didn't turn out well in spite of vet care. Don't beat yourself up over it; occasionally strange unforeseen things happen and what you experienced was likely a one-time (if ever) incident of it happening to you ever again. Everyone did the best they could under the circumstances;


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

Could it be possible shes already had them and they are all out there alone?


----------



## def kitty (Mar 1, 2011)

squeekers said:


> Could it be possible shes already had them and they are all out there alone?


Only a vet can tell, but considering she's so thin AND has a big belly (and has been wormed regularly) I don't think that she's had them yet. As for the diarrhea, is she eating the same food she used to eat at your friend's?

You're doing the right thing, dropping kittens off at some random pet store sounds like a bleak future. Some kittens are better off not being born.


----------



## CatsPride (May 29, 2011)

Please spay her and hope for the best. I didn't mean to state all those terrible things but they can and do happen.


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

While I was working as a vet nurse, I witnessed a few spays on pregnant females. Yes, it is a little sad but when you think about all the unwanted cats in the world and imagine if the owners of the new kittens dont spay them - that could be hundreds more unwanted kittens just from that one litter. Yes, spaying a pregnant cat can be more risky but all the surgeries I was a part of went smoothly and the Mumma cat recovered well. I would strongly recommend spaying her. There are no guarantee's with ANY surgery and it is definitely no one's fault it the worst does happen.


----------



## CatsPride (May 29, 2011)

I hope we didn't scare her away ( me with my bleak statisics) and she heeds our advise. 

Please drop us a line and tell us what happened what's going to happen.


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

Sorry I am still here. Been dealing with a recent sudden death in the family of a young Aunt. 

I am going to have her spayed. I am willing to cover the extra costs for the surgery as a spay/abort is slightly more expensive. He wont pay the difference but hes given me the money for the "normal" spay and as tribute to my Chloe I am paying the difference.


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

I think it's really great of you to help out. And sorry to hear about your Aunt


----------



## rothenb1 (Sep 30, 2010)

It's wonderful that you are working toward getting your friend's cat spayed. I will echo the same sentiment as everyone else-- though it is sad to have to abort kittens, it is better to not have been born than to live a bleak, completely unknown future.

However, in my opinion, it seems as if your friend really just doesn't care about his cat. He is unwilling to pay for an ultrasound and he never wanted to get the cat spayed in the first place (?? bizarre-- why _wouldn't_ you want to get your cat spayed?). As a side note, if money is a problem, GE offers a "Care Credit" card that can be used only at the vet and depending on your credit score, you can charge vet bills onto that card and pay it off like a regular credit card.

You know the cat goes outside, and that this person doesn't seem to care about what happens to her. If the cat never comes back... do you think he'd care? In this situation, this is what I would do... I would take her in and care for her, and try and find her a new, _compassionate_ home, with people who give a **** (basically, catnap her, lol). As far as he is concerned, she could have been hit by a car, eaten by a hawk, used for target practice by some sociopathic kids, or any of the hundreds of other horrible things that can happen to outdoor cats.

If you have not yet had the cat spayed, are there any low cost spay/neuter clinics in your area? Some places offer very cheap surgery if you can produce proof that you (in this case your friend) get assistance from the government (food stamps, heating assistance, medicaid, etc).


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

He wouldnt qualify as he makes like 60k a year. I make 11k so I do. But there are no spay neuter clinics here. This is actually the cheapest clinic that does lower cost cat speuters. Any other vet wanted $400. This vet is charging $180 plus taxes and possibly a $20-$60 complication fee IF shes really pregnant. 

I am not kidnapping her. He wont let me keep her. I am not getting a credit card. I am just coming out of bankrupcy. She does live outside (until he buys another house, hes living with family who have hardwood floors they dont want ruined *rolls eyes*) so no pets in the house. 

I learned a hard lesson with my previous female cat. I believe ALL cats should be neutered and spayed. However I do not neuter male dogs. But I do spay females. Its my preference and I have my own researched thought out reasons behind that. But I am also responsible to own and intact male. Female? Probably not. But I care about my animals. Never had an accidental litter with my male dogs as I train them well. Cats are more sneaky on the other hand. So I like to get my cats fixed. 

I never cared they were intact living indoors. But once I found out they would be outside for a couple years is when I started hounding him. Got his one cat fixed last year, she had pyrometra (sp?) when the vet opened her up. So I have been nagging and nagging to get this one done.

In the end I understand how everyone feels. BUT that said at least shes getting fixed. After that I can now let it go, not my cat not my problem. I can only do so much unfortunatly. I am very lucky to even be getting this cat spayed, took a year of my female raging hormones to get this far lol


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Thee are 2 low cost spay/neuter clinics, one is in Newmarket and the other Barrie, north of Toronto. I think they are about half the cost of a regular vet. 
Ontario SPCA - Spay Neuter Clinic

Kudos to you for offering to get this guy's cat spayed on Monday. Hope all goes well. Thanks for your good work.


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

With the price of gas it would cost me about $50 to drive there and another $50 to drive back. So the price equals in the end. I will just take her to this one as the appointment is already made. Ugh, why do I care so much about other peoples animals. I wish I could just have the "Not my animal not my problem" and turn the other way.


----------



## rothenb1 (Sep 30, 2010)

Squeekers, I didn't mean to offend you or anything! I sincerely apologize.

In my personal opinion (lol, your post title does say that you need opinions!), it's outrageous that he makes 60K a year and is unwilling to spend a couple hundred dollars to spay his cat. Spaying a female cat not only eliminates unwanted litters; it prevents certain cancers from developing, leads to less territorial marking, makes the cat less likely to eliminate outside the litter box, and usually spayed cats are friendlier.

Also, I was not suggesting that _you_ get the credit card, but your friend, since money seemed to be an issue with him. You're the only one actually taking the steps to get the cat the treatment she needs. I guess it was a suggestion for the future, in case the cat needs x-rays, surgery, expensive medicines, etc. If he's unwilling to pay for a spay, it seems unlikely he'd pay 500 dollars for sedation for 4 x-rays and medicine because his cat starts severely limping, like I did in October-- and I make just a little over *1/3* of what he makes yearly.

I also was not really _suggesting_ that _you_ actually kidnap the cat-- that's just what _I_ would personally do in that situation. And I won't lie, I have done it before. In one situation, for weeks I observed a cat from a classroom window at school. The poor girl was very skinny, flea-ridden, and dirty (it was obvious she was dirty, she was white with brown tabby spots). But she was clearly someone's pet, because she came in and out of the house regularly. I trapped her with a Havahart, got her spayed, vaccinated, dewormed, the works. She's now fat (not really _fat_, but you know what I mean) and happy and living with a good friend of mine, and has two sisters and a brother.

I probably seem like a bad person to some for doing that, stealing someone's "pet". But really, what kind of a life is that to live? If you take in another creature, a creature that humankind literally _invented_, you have a *duty* to treat the animal with compassion, love, and respect, and be responsible. To me, it is unacceptable to treat an animal with less care than you would you own child.

But that it just my own personal opinion. And I'm a tad crazy. Opinion!!!!


----------



## CatsPride (May 29, 2011)

Your not crazy you shine, again these are domestic animals that live in a man- made world. they are not wild animals regulated by a system of checks and balances. If someone has a pet that isn't being care for it should be removed.


----------



## def kitty (Mar 1, 2011)

rothenb1 said:


> In my personal opinion (lol, your post title does say that you need opinions!), it's outrageous that he makes 60K a year and is unwilling to spend a couple hundred dollars to spay his cat. Spaying a female cat not only eliminates unwanted litters; it prevents certain cancers from developing, leads to less territorial marking, makes the cat less likely to eliminate outside the litter box, and usually spayed cats are friendlier.


But unwanted litters are easily dumped at random pet stores so it's not _his_ problem; cat's health and potential mammary tumors are not _his_ problem; territorial marking, peeing and pooping outside the litter box and friendliness or rather lack of it would have been his problems had he let the cat live indoors; he is obviously aware of these potential problems so the cat is not allowed indoors so again, none if it is _his_ problem. People are reluctant to spay and neuter their pets when they don't perceive owning intact pets as a problem.


----------



## CatsPride (May 29, 2011)

agree. but still he shouldn't have a cat then. my cats are both indoors, neutered and mirco chipped though i haven't had them updated as they never go out.. but knowing him he'd probably have the poor creature declawed if it were inside only... ah no end to the stupidness.


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

He wouldnt spend the money to declaw a cat. Theres a lot of things he wont do (I just nagged him for over a year to get his 12 year old dog a blood test to test for kidney function) and he finally did it. You have to remember farm people dont think they are doing anything wrong. I could go on and on about what I disagree with but they arent my animals. I couldnt kidnap his cat as I am his friend he would see the cat at my house as hes here every week lol. 

I am not offended. Im just meerly frusterated to see someone who makes good money and can afford to take pets to the vet chose to buy something he doesnt need first. When I cant really afford to take mine in and I do anyway and starve to do so. Drives me bonkers.

I do what i can do. Now, his cat still has the runs. Its not urgent like running to the bathroom every 5 minutes. She poops a few times a day but its runny. I have given her Kaolin tablets that I used to use on Riot when he got a bout of the runs. What should I do? I dont want to ask the vet in fear he may refuse to spay her but I also want to see if he can give me some dewormer and flagyl. I can afford to pay for the wormer and flagyl but I cannot afford to pay for a stool sample (when I know they would find something anyway) and the wormer and flagyl will pretty well rid parasites and intestinal protozoans. I just fear MY animals health. If mine start getting the runs I am going to be very very VERY upset. My dog just got over a $500 bout of Coccidia.

Any suggestions to try at home? Or should I wait till after shes had the surgery then ask the vet for some meds? I am not trying to be cheap or anything its just I cannot afford to pay for all this stuff and I wont even bother to ask him to but I dont want my animals health affected. He has no idea how long shes had the shits for. But every time he took her in the carrier in the car shes crapped in there. Nerves I thought at first but its Sunday and she still has them.

As for the speutering angle, I agree 100% that cats should be fixed. I do not like neutering my male dogs. But I agree that 99% of the population should because they just do not understand the responsibility behind owning and intact male dog. Its just my personal choice as mine suffers negative side effects related to being neutered to early. 

Now, when the vet goes in and removes the kittens. If they are pretty far along like ready to come out. Should I ask to take them home and burry them under my pear tree? It sounds dumb, but I think it may help me better accept the fact I did a spay abort and rather them end up in a garbage can they have a final resting place? I would only do it if they were old enough to survive outside the uterus.


----------



## CatsPride (May 29, 2011)

yes that would be more respectful.


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

What would be more respectful? I asked a couple questions and wasnt sure what question that phrase was pertaining to lol


----------



## CatsPride (May 29, 2011)

burying the kittens rather then having them go in the garbage can- i didn't want to mention it.


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

Alright ill have to ask the vet. I dont want him to think im being weird lol


----------



## CatsPride (May 29, 2011)

sad to say you might not even be allowed to bury them. cities have rules about burying animals this is sad because they'll probably be rendered as meat meal or meat n bone meal- yep pts animals do end up in pet foods. I'm not sure about aborted ones but knowing this industery i'd wouldn't bet otherwise


at least they will never be homeless,declawed or tortured,ect ect. you can at least feel good about that.


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

Well here you can burry pets on your own property. I opt to ask for them back only because I want to give them a final "home". I usually cremate my dogs/cats but since they arent really mine I thought burrial I could handle. I will lift up a couple patio stones in the back yard, burry them in a little box and replace patio stone so no animals can dig them. I have several pet rats and some fish back there.

I guess it my way of being more okay with it rather then see them end up in pet food which I know happens or possibly in a garbage can in a compost. They didnt chose to be created, so I want them to at least rest happily  Maybe I will show him them since he doesnt think shes pregnant...


----------



## CatsPride (May 29, 2011)

good idea... but i don't think he would care. at least your spaying the cat thats the most important thing- good luck on monday.


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

No one has answered my other question so I will ask again

She has the runs. I want to mention it to the vet and ask for medication but pass on the fecal test (as he wont pay for it so its coming out of my pocket). Now I dont know if I should mention it prior to the surgery or after. Heres the catch

If I mentioned it prior and he wants to wait to spay and treat the runs first. He will take her home, she wont get spayed and she will only get one dose of any meds.

if I wait until after the spay, I have two weeks to treat the runs with meds. As I am keeping her here for two weeks after (but only if shes been spayed) so she can heal. 

I will be paying for the medication and difference in the spay cost. But I cannot afford to pay for the fecal test (which I would rather just skip and treat with a wormer and some flagyl as that would get most likely what she has). I am concerned about mine getting anything.

What should I do? My gut is telling me to mention it before hand and explain if shes not spay NOW she wont get spayed period. But the other half is telling me to wait till after I know shes been spayed. 

Ugh im stuck between a rock and a hard place


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

They wont spay her because shes lactating. Shes given birth 3-4 weeks back. So now she likely will not get spayed unless I can convince my friend to let me keep her the 6 weeks until they can spay her. The kittens she had have been alone since friday...would they still be alive? Also Im even more upset that the vet he got her shots at didnt notice she was pregnant as he brought her there 3-4 weeks ago..


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Her kittens will likely be dead---no very young kittens can last even a few days without eating or drinking. They may still be alive IF they were adopted by another lactating female. Some females will do that. Use to have a queen who wasn't content with her own litter, but would steal another queen's litter as well. If you knew where the kittens were, why did you not take them and look after them?


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

At this point in time, I say don't even bother asking your friend. Just either keep her in another room, or see if you can find someone who works with a rescue and get her fostered and adopted out. He obviously does not care one bit for this cat or the kittens that she had. As for the kittens, if I were you, I'd try to find them to see if they're still alive. Do you have an idea of where she may have had them?


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Depending on the age of the kittens they could still be alive. I'd go and check everywhere you can think of, listen very carefully. If it were me and I couldn't find them that way I'd put mum-cat on a leash and follow her to her kits. But that obviously not the best option.

As far as keeping her until he can spay her, did the vet check to see if she was pregnant again? Cause otherwise you'll be in the same spot you were before the vet check in a few weeks.

What a horrible situation for you to be in...I'd keep the cat, at least until she can be spayed, and see about treating her for the runs while you have her. I've been in your shoes and it sucks.

Let us know how everything goes.

catloverami I think it's fairly obvious she didn't know where the kittens were since she didn't even know the cat had given birth in the first place.


----------



## def kitty (Mar 1, 2011)

I would assume the cat will go to the kittens if you bring her to your friend's farm, so you can follow her and find them - if they were in a safe place they just might be alive. It is a shame she was not taken to the vet immediately.


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

Thats the thing he said she doesnt go anywhere. She stays in the kennel and they arent in there. So I wonder if maybe they died or she rejected them. She doesnt wonder far. Ugh I tried to help this one and I failed yet again.


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks librarychick. I didnt even know she had them. Theres over 100 acres to search. It was freezing yesterday I honestly do not think they are alive. If they are, he takes her back and then these kittens will breed. I cannot just steal his cat and rehome it. Thats left and I do not wish to go to jail for it. 

I sent him a message we will see what he says when he gets it. But I have a feeling he will take her home and she will never get fixed. So more cats to add to the list of ones I killed. sigh..


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Stop it!! YOU DID NOT KILL ANY CATS! Chloe's pregnancy was an accident and while the end result was horrible it was NOT YOUR FAULT. So, she got pregnant before you could get her spayed. What's to say that something wouldn't have happened while she was getting spayed. She could have had a fatal reaction to anesthesia, or maybe even a heart attack. You don't know. As for your friend's cat, you didn't kill those kittens either..assuming that they're dead. Your idiot friend did that by not getting the cat spayed. His an irresponsible owner and should be reported to the SPCA/Humane Society. Tell him that, too. Tell him that if he refuses to be RESPONSIBLE, then you will find someone who is responsible enough to get this girl spayed and give her the love and care that she deserves.

So that's it. I don't EVER want to see you say that you killed any cats again... because you DID NOT.

I'm sorry if I sound harsh. I don't mean to be. All the what-ifs in the world aren't going to change the fact that Chloe and your "friend's" cat's kittens are gone. I know, because I'm still playing the what-if game over the loss of my sweet baby boy, Smokey. It's been five months since he crossed the Bridge. He wasn't even 2 years old yet.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

I agree with Renee! What happened to your girl was not your fault. There was no way you could have known she would die giving birht, and you did take her to the vet! There's nothing more you could have done. Accidents happen and you can't keep beating yourself up over it.

As for this current kitty ask your friend if she can stay with you until her spay-day. Maybe offer to pickup her food bill (I know you're tight on cash, I'm with you in that boat) and see if that helps. Try calling the vet and explaining the situation to him. Vets CAN spay females who are lactating, it's just harder and it's harder for her to heal from it. But if you explain the circumstances maybe he'll make an exception.

I wouldn't steal the kitty from him either, it sounds like he's your friend and that would be a major breach of trust. But maybe if you sit him down and explain the mental effect that this is having on you he'll relent and let you get her spayed, and maybe take better care of her. He might not be that attached to the cat, but if he's your friend the effect he's having on you might change his mind for your sake. Especially if you're calm and fairly rational about it, rather than upset and irrational.


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

The vet knows the situation and wont spay her until her milk dries. Ill talk to my friend tonight and see. I have no problem picking up the food bill. I get my dry food cheap ($10 a bag for Orijen)..as Riot will not eat canned for the life of me. But she will so I can squeeze in some canned food. Honestly if he offered this cat to me I would so take it.

Riot loves having a buddy, tho sometimes I think shes going to kill him as he wants to play lol. I swore I felt babies inside her but the vet said there was nothing. I got dewormer for both cats (out of my pocket) and its costs $35..I wasnt to happy about that price. I think I am going to wait till I find out from him if I can keep her here till shes spayed. I dont want to worm her now, then send her back home and have to buy more wormer. So if he lets me keep her I will worm her tomorrow. If not I will wait until I get her back.

I am even more upset because she went to the vet right when she was about to have her kittens. I dont know how his vet missed it and vaccinated her and applied flea meds (he was at the vet I have the paperwork right here). I just dont get it. Those kittens are probably retarded from vaccine damage. He said she never leaves the kennel area. Could the kittens of died or she rejected them?

I hope he will let me keep her, I shall see tonight. Right now tho I am going to lay down. I wasted half a tank on gas (costs me $40 to fill it half), wasted 3 hours of my time today and I haven made any progress. So I am kind of worn out. I was so furious driving home I couldnt hold the wheel right and had little patience for the old people driving. I dont think I ever went under 100km/h...on a road that was 60km/h posting. Ooops.


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

I am going to hold my opinion as I am sure it would only make things worse between your friend and you.

I do very strongly want to point out the "farm folks" reasoning is completely false and gives ranch/farm owners a bad name and is not how any animal lover who is responsible thinks. My parents have a large ranch, 7 barn cats that have shown up as strays. The first thing my mom does is take them to a vet to be tested for diseases, fixed and have their shots. Every rancher I know (and I know a lot as my parents live in a strong ranch community) handles strays/barn cats the same way. Who wants 5-6 litters of kittens growing up and running the place? If a cat is an outdoor cat it needs to be fixed ... and this has nothing to do with the "farm mentality". If he can't take the responsibility for a pet he shouldn't have one... but there I go in my opinions so I will stop there :wink


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

Well I agree with you. But I cant change the way he thinks. Some people just have animals for their entertainment and nothing else.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Just 'taking' the cat wouldn't do any good anyway. He'd likely just go out and get another and start all over again.


----------



## Miss Callie Kitty (Jun 12, 2011)

Sometimes it is better to abort than to have kittens live an uncertain life outdoors risking neglect in their care....and if this man will not care properly for the mother....what will become of the kittens?


----------



## Miss Callie Kitty (Jun 12, 2011)

You know Meezer Lover...you think one could smack the ignorance or stupidity out of someone if you hit them hard enough with a fry pan.....but in some cases...it just bends the handle on the pan stinging the hand due to the thick heads it can come against...lol.


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

good news. Hes letting me keep her until shes spayed.


----------



## CatsPride (May 29, 2011)

good.


----------

